# Post your imitator pair pics



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Could those of you that have some, pls post pics of your imitator pairs (preferably side by side). I'm basically wanting to see size comparisons. I'm trying to reassure myself that I have a pair that has an oversized male.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

unlikely unless your female is underfed. males tend to be smaller and definitely thinner. my female is much wider than my male


when you buy *probable* pairs, you take a risk they are not actually pairs


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

well, the male was courting the other one and it is a little smaller than he is.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

if they are courting then why are you worrying? your male may just be older


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

good point...im just toying with the idea that the calling male could be trying to establish dominance. I haven't seen any wrestling at all and the only contact that the 2 have had is the calling male stroked the other one's head a couple times. The smaller one did follow him around and he did the typical 'robot-movement' dance around it. They are the same age, about 6 months old. Perhaps the possible female just inst quite mature enough to produce yet? Length wise it's hard to compare the 2 but I measured the smallest one when it was against the glass and it measured 3/4". It has also been much more active and robust than the calling male and yesterday he did nothing but sit in one spot all day, so he really hasn't burned much fat off.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

I've also been seeing alot of shed skin on the glass left behind by the smaller one so perhaps it is still growing some.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

they eat their sheds, you are most likely seeing something else


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

The older my imitators get, the more sexually dimorphic they appear.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

ok...im probably just seeing a case of 'male matures faster than female'. Speaking for my own frog, not in general.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

zBrinks said:


> The older my imitators get, the more sexually dimorphic they appear.


Agreed...you guys should see the size of this male variabilis I got from Julio...it's HUGE!!!


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

MD_Frogger said:


> Agreed...you guys should see the size of this male variabilis I got from Julio...it's HUGE!!!


Pics!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

MD_Frogger said:


> Agreed...you guys should see the size of this male variabilis I got from Julio...it's HUGE!!!


i wish i had taken a pic of the female, she was twice his size.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Males mature faster than females in my experience. My female is to my male imi as a grapefruit is to an orange...
I'll try to post pics tonight.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. My 2 imitators are rougjly the same length, 3/4". The male however is quite a bit fatter than the one believed to be the female. I understand that females generally take longer to mature than males. For the past couple of days I have heard the male call throughout the morning and afternoon, especially after I mist the viv. I'm also seeing the male do the courtship dance around the probable female while calling. 'She' follows him around for a bit then goes about 'her' own business after a few mins. Today, I witnessed 'her' stroke his back a couple of times while he was dancing and calling. Even though 'she' is most likely not mature enough to produce, is this a good sign that 'she' is indeed a female? I'm just toying with the idea that 'she' may just be a submissive male showing the male that he is the alpha. From what I understand, dominant males will get on top of and pin down a subordinate male. Thoughts?


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Here goes---perhaps this will resolve some of your questions...
The male is about 2 years old and the female is 5 yrs...


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

They can each stroke each other at times, but almost always it's the female that does the stroking. 
The behavior really points to a good pair---now it seems you're more worried about identification of which-frog-is-which-sex, hmm?
Just sit tight and revisit this thread when you find out in a few months...no use worrying about it unless there is aggression.
Could you post your pics?


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, I know for fact which one is male...and he's a little bigger than the other one that he was courting. I'll repots pics here and take some better ones tomorrow...and if I get more courting in the morning, I'll even get a video with the new camera.  I wasn't able to get any side by side shots due to my other camera (one used for these photos) having problems. I'll work on some of those tomorrow morn/afternoon as well. 
MALE








PROBABLE FEMALE


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

from the looks of it your prob. female looks like a male to me.... but im no expert. As for my imis my female is a complete fatty compared to both my males. anyways heres a pic of mine  enjoy


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

cheezus_2007 said:


> from the looks of it your prob. female looks like a male to me.... but im no expert. As for my imis my female is a complete fatty compared to both my males. anyways heres a pic of mine  enjoy


Hmm...guess it's strange that the male is courting another male.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

well if its courting the other then its prob. a female  i was just looking at body size. Hopefully they are a pair  varaderos are beautiful lil froggies.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

YouTube - imicall1


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Yay a video! 

I subscribed to you. Hope to see some more.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

another one for ya 
YouTube - verimi2.wmv


----------

